

First tweet from space - kevinold
http://twitter.com/Astro_Mike/status/1777093627

======
edawerd
Good thing he's not using SMS to tweet. It would be more expensive!

<http://www.physorg.com/news129793047.html>

------
jmonegro
Words cannot describe how awesome this is. Twitter is (quite literally!) out
of this planet!

~~~
thamer
This one is truly out of this planet, I suppose @MarsPhoenix didn't really
count... <http://twitter.com/MarsPhoenix/statuses/839088619>

~~~
swombat
Why wouldn't it?

~~~
catone
Because I think it was a human on Earth interpreting data from a machine in
space, rather than a human tweeting directly from orbit.

Though I guess these tweets are emailed from a human in space and then
interpreted/posted by humans on earth -- so I dunno: do these really count,
either? ;)

------
lucumo
So how did he do it? Do they have an Internet connection up there?

~~~
robin_reala
I believe there’s an IP connection to the ISS, Shuttle I’m not sure about. For
this particular tweet though email came to the rescue:

 _I will be able to twitter from space if I have time. I will email tweets to
NASA who'll fwd them. No promises but I will try my best._

<http://twitter.com/Astro_Mike/status/1676124868>

